# recherche efficace sur apple TV ?



## heydji (29 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,

J'ai un téléviseur qui intègre la fonction de l'apple tv qui permet donc de lire via sa télé : photo, musique et film. Le seul soucis c'est la recherche si l'on a beaucoup de photos, musiques... elle est très laborieuse étant donné que si l'on veut faire une recherche précise il faut avec la télécommande de la télé déplacer le curseur sur un clavier qui apparait à l'écran et valider chaque lettres...

Je souhaitais savoir si c'était le même principe avec l'apple tv ou si il  était possible de contrôler tout ça via un clavier sans fil ou son macbook (!?) (j'ai des doutes étant donné que l'on propose en option la télécommande Apple remote que je connais très bien)

si vous pouvez m'en dire plus...

merci.


----------



## ubusky (30 Septembre 2010)

yop,

il me semble que tu peux mettre un clavier...


----------



## heydji (30 Septembre 2010)

Merci Ubusky,

si on peut me donner la confirmation, je l'achète.
ça voudrait dire que l'apple tv intègre bien un moteur de recherche où l'on peut rechercher précisément en tapant le nom de ce que l'on recherche "ex : un nom d'un morceau de musique parmi 15000 autres".

C'est ça que je souhaiterais savoir précisément, car si l'on ne peut que naviguer avec l'apple remote en faisant défiler... c'est déjà moins intéressant...


----------



## fpoil (30 Septembre 2010)

Sans la hacker (atv1), je doute fort, et en la hackant tu peux installer un serveur vnc... Apres comment interagir via vnc et un clavier avec le clavier virtuel de l'atv faut voir

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h38 ----------

Avec remote hd sur un ipad je crois que c'est possible, faudrait que je puisse tester ce soir...


----------



## heydji (30 Septembre 2010)

ok fpoil, mais ça m'a l'air un peu compliquer tout ça...

en fait pour faire plus simple : est ce que c'est long de parcourir "par exemple" itunes pour rechercher un morceau précis, idem avec iphoto... lorsqu'on a beaucoup de photos, de musique et que l'on cherche quelque chose de précis à écouter, voir...

si non, c'est pour ça que je demande si un clavier peu faire l'affaire (?) encore faut-il que l'apple tv propose un moteur de recherche qui permette de taper ce que l'on veut dedans.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h32 ----------

ok fpoil, mais ça m'a l'air un peu compliquer tout ça...

en fait pour faire plus simple : est ce que c'est long de parcourir "par exemple" itunes pour rechercher un morceau précis, idem avec iphoto... lorsqu'on a beaucoup de photos, de musique et que l'on cherche quelque chose de précis à écouter, voir...

si oui, c'est pour ça que je demande si un clavier peu faire l'affaire (?) encore faut-il que l'apple tv propose un moteur de recherche qui permette de taper ce que l'on veut dedans.


----------



## Mungopark (7 Octobre 2010)

On peut naviguer et utiliser le clavier de l'iPhone, ça marche très bien.


----------



## heydji (7 Octobre 2010)

ok,

et un clavier normal ?


----------

